# Help Please Regarding Pocket Watch Purchase



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

My 25th Wedding anniversary is fast approaching and my Wife asked what I would like as a pressie. I like the idea of a Silver Pocket watch to adorn my desk but dont really know where to start looking for one. It would need to be in good working order and of solid silver and also an Open design rather than hunter. I like roman numerals and dark hands. Id also prefer it to have a top winder and it would need the ring at the top because I would display it on a holer of some kind. My budget is really about Â£150 so dont know if that is achievable?

How much would something like my wish list cost please?

Where would be a good place to start looking?

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Why don't you pop a "Wanted" in the wanted section. Many of the members here have exactly what you require and may wish to part with one, as they say!

Mike


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Is this the sort of thing you mean? A substantial hacking pocket watch by Edward Cowell of Oldham in a solid silver case fully hallmarked for Chester 1892. Fully jewelled and in perfect working order.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Fully jewelled and signed movement.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Shiner said:


>


Wow ! ... that really is a lovely looking watch ... :man_in_love: ...


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Shiner said:


> Is this the sort of thing you mean? A substantial hacking pocket watch by Edward Cowell of Oldham in a solid silver case fully hallmarked for Chester 1892. Fully jewelled and in perfect working order.


Yes, that would do nicely!! :yes:


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

tixntox said:


> Why don't you pop a "Wanted" in the wanted section. Many of the members here have exactly what you require and may wish to part with one, as they say!
> 
> Mike


Good idea and wanted ad now posted


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is one type of pocket watch stand. It's better than the ones where the watch dangles from a hook as the watch when running starts to oscilate with the ticking of the watch and it effects the timekeeping.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The watch remains steady, and at a good angle for viewing.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Shiner said:


> The watch remains steady, and at a good angle for viewing.





Shiner said:


> The watch remains steady, and at a good angle for viewing.


are you willing to sell ?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

redmonaco said:


> Shiner said:
> 
> 
> > The watch remains steady, and at a good angle for viewing.
> ...


I would imagine that would be more than 150 notes?

this is my silver one which I bought off a certain well know auction website for under Â£50 as spares or repair and managed to fix myself (just giving you an idea of cost I wont be selling this one it was the first watch I have ever fixed!)



samual 3 by Jorrit and Hillary, on Flickr

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=78673&hl=samual&fromsearch=1

shiner where did you get that stand? looks lovely!


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Red,

PM sent.

Shiner


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

no8yogi,

I bought it, and few others from a firm that specialises in treenware. I'll see if I can find the details.

Shiner


----------

